# Port O'Connor Lighted Boat Parade



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

This year the boat parade will be on Dec. 6th starting at 7:00pm down near Froggy's. It is a lot of fun to see how creative people can get. There are several categories so let's see what you've got for us this year. :tongue: Hope to see you there!
(I will post more details later.)


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds cool maybe I can make it.


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

I wont be able to make it this year. Ill be out here but maybe my wife will take some nice pics for me.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

*POC Lighted Boat Parade Update!*

It will begine at approximately 6:30 pm at Froggie's and will proceed down the ICW to Clark's, where the judging will happen, and there will be a $100.00 grand prize to the winning boat!
Susie Hudler is the Chairwoman of the parade and will be accepting entries up until 5:30 pm on December 6th.
Pick up your entry form at Froggie's, the POC Post Office, or there is one in the Dolphin Talk. You can even enter by email at: [email protected]
All sizes and types of boats can be entered, and there is no entry fee. If you need more information, call Susie at 361-983-0020 and leave a message.


----------

